# Will 32.5 Outlaw 2 fit Brute force



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, was wondering if anybody knows if the 32.5 outlaw 2's will fit a brute force? If so what size lift is required? I see people running 31 outlaws with a 2 inch lift, so I'm guessing a 3 to 4 inch lift is needed.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i know they will fit. get you a rubberdown customs 2 inch lift and get to trimming plastics. also you better get the right clutching. oh yeah you will also need better axles than stock. look at outlaw dht, rhino, gorilla, cobra, titan, turner.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright Thanks!! My clutch is getting sent to vfj next week for all the works . Im running 29.5 outlaw 2's now. I just can't resist trying the 32.5 out. I have rhino axles now and keep stock in stock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna need a lot of lift. I don't think anybody's 2" lift is gonna be enough.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey LSU how do you like the vfj set up you are running now.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

What size lift do you think i'll need ?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

if you ever have any questions about lift axles clutch tires whatever you can just pm me and ill respond soon. but anyways.

the vfj clutch. amazing. it turns my 29.5 outlaws like stock tires. and i imagine the 32.5's a little less power but not drastically less. 

lift... get the rubberdown customs lift i think around $135

axles get cobra axles call 832-788-8237 ask for jose roughly $250 EACH

also you may need to do this but its not bad or hard.  Heating Floorboards to keep Large tires from rubbing. - MudInMyBlood Forums FREE

oh yeah also you will need either better tie rods or dont do a whole lot of turning in the mud holes. i suggest amr tie rods or any of those tierods that are at least 10mm thick as opposed to the 8mm thick stock ones $100 

that should be it im gonna round the number for the cost of every thing $1235


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok thanks. I have american star pro x series tierods so I should be good there. Powers not really a problem I have a 840 kit with dynatek,and muzzy super pros.So really all I need to do is get vfj setup and rdc 2 inch lift . Do you recommend the shock spring spacers to gain any more height.? Not really a bid deal if it stiffins up the ride .


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

well like i said DO NOT FORGET THE AFTERMARKET AXLES. VERY IMPORTANT FOR TIRES IF THIS WEIGHT CLASS. you cant really gain that much more clearance with the spring spacers with a lift already. also you want to be able to have some suspension.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have rhino axles right now, I guess will see how far they make it. Thanks for the info. I'll order the lift this weekend.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok glad we have the axles straight. rhinos arent known to be the best but its all about throttle control mainly so as long as you are not smashing the gas in the holes you should be fine about breaking axles. as far as axle boots go once you get the lift you may tear more boots. idk. i hear rhinos have paper thin boots


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I really doubt you will be able to run 32.5 laws with 2 inch lift. They are just as big as a 34. A friend of mine has them on his 850xp with 5inch outkast lift and they swallow that lift. You'll have to do some serious fender trimming then if you decide you don't like them your stuck with cut fenders.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

countryboy61283 said:


> I really doubt you will be able to run 32.5 laws with 2 inch lift. They are just as big as a 34. A friend of mine has them on his 850xp with 5inch outkast lift and they swallow that lift. You'll have to do some serious fender trimming then if you decide you don't like them your stuck with cut fenders.



Agreed. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pics are a necessity on this one!!!


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the terms are a true 34 or do they run smaller. Or is the 32.5 true size or run bigger. Also is the 31 outlaw a true 31 inch tire . Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

32.5"s I guarantee will NOT fit on a 2" Lift, I had to mold the living hell out of my floorboards, cut my fenders, mold the floorboard at an angle to pull the fenders back and even had to cut some of the floorboard supports off just to fit 31"s thats with a 2" bracket and 07 springs cranked suspension as high as it can go with offset wheels and 1.5", and then 2.5" spacers. The 32.5"s are quite a bit bigger than that even, so im going to say unless you have atleast a 4" with a rake both in front and back, your not fitting them without literally cutting all the bottoms off your fenders and running no floorboards lol..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aquatic1998 said:


> Does anyone know if the terms are a true 34


No



aquatic1998 said:


> Does anyone know if the terms ... run smaller.


Yes



aquatic1998 said:


> is the 32.5 true size or run bigger.


It's Freaking Huge. Go look at the comparison pics in the tire section. 



aquatic1998 said:


> Also is the 31 outlaw a true 31 inch tire . Thanks


Yeah it's pretty dang close.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is anyone running the catvos 4 inch lift? Or know someone who is.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

here are the options basically. for a for sure fit you can either... 1) get it lifted with a huge lift, 2) take the floorboards off completely, or 3) at least try to do what i said and trim and remold the plastics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lsu524 said:


> 3) at least try to do what i said and trim and remold the plastics.


I still don't think that would work with these tires.

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------



aquatic1998 said:


> Is anyone running the catvos 4 inch lift? Or know someone who is.


Do a search there are a bunch of old threads about them.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i believe the best priced lifts are outkast lifts call them or go to website. outkastfabworkz


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

The 4 is a waste of money, it's just a tad cheaper than the catvos 6


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

The 4 inch is $1500 with out axles. I liked the fact that they used stock length axles so if I ever broke one I could replace it cheaper and faster with old axles I have till I could get a better replacement. The 6 inch catvos is $3200 and uses longer axles so if I ever broke one I would have to wait for a replacement. I also trail ride as well and heard the bigger lifts dont like the speed due to the cvs heating up and tearing the boots .


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone I know or have met running the catvos 4inch wishes they would have got the 6 for just a few hundred more but since your running rhinos already I'm sure you'll like it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stock length isn't the same as stock. Your stock axles would not work with the 4". They couldn't handle the angle or the heat


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^^ now that is definitely a true statement


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well thanks for the info guys, I've decided to stay with what i have . I really like the 32.5 outlaws but dont want to ride on a crazy big lift. I like to go fast from time to time and want the cvs to hold up. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

:34:well this was pointless... i dont see why you wont at least try it. i mean whats the worst you would have to do, sell the lift and tires?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$1500 is a lot of money to just try out tires


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

^^^^ Right^^^^

Lsu I haven't given up completely. I am ordering the rdc lift . Ill put it on and see what everything looks like. Just dont want to spend $1100 dollars on tires till I'm pretty sure its going to work.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well there is always a way to make it work. But it may involve cutting, bending, removing and or seriously lifting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

now he has the right idea


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You got a good head on your shoulders man, if u spent all that money and decided you didn't like it you wouldn't be able to sell it for what you paid for it. This is just my own personal opinion but if I paid thousands for a bike I'm not cutting, bending or removing pieces just to fit bigger Tires espiscelly $300 worth of fenders


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

agreed . save your money, and have a more practical machine.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

32" backs, I talked to a guy that had and said they did measure just a touch over, but I'm gettin some for my ranger, and u better believe I'm gonna try em on my brute!!!


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

A better pic


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the 32" backs. They may rub alil bit with just the bracket lift and lift springs but they do pull as long as they aren't digging.....lol


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bama450 thats a good lookin brute . Do the 32 backs rub at all ?


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

They rub a little when I turn it all the way, not as bud since I added the puck lift


----------

